# CONTACTS FOR RFC



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

everyone, I was in work yesterday and couldn't for the life of me remember the phone number for the RFC , (have it stuck on my fridge) after logging on and scrolling back through pages and pages of our threads, I finally found it .

So I have decided instead of going through that again, I'll post them here, for myself, the oldies and all the newbies, so you'll know where to look.

RFC 02890 635888 option 4.   

[email protected] (email)

Babypowder. 



PS. Use these numbers with caution........some of our girls are having an injunction taken out against them for over-usage  ..............ladies you know who you are.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Babypowder,

Im soon going to be banned from the RFC phone lines for over usage!!!!!!!!!!! 

What a good idea, I think its great now that we can phone and email!  Hows u this eveing BP?

SB


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi SB, im doing ok, just desperate to know where I am, hopefully if we all torture the RFC enough, they'll have to give some info out by the end of the week about this 200  imagine their computer in the morn with all the emails , I have to say though, i was 10mnths on the list before I really started enquiring, I found this site and that was it then, im always   now.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi BP

Like you I only realised you could phone RFC in Nov from this site.......I bet the admin staff are cursing the day we started this topic!!!!!

Hopefully we will be put out of our misery at the end of the month!  I think you are with the Northern Board and going by this site we are with the longest boards!  Somethimes I wish I lived somewhere else!  No matter what 09 is our year!!!

SB


----------

